# How to solve a 5x5x5



## McWizzle94 (Sep 1, 2008)

This tutorial comes in 3 parts. Part 1 is centers, Part 2 is edges, and Part 3 is the rest.

Part 1:






Part 2:






Part 3:







Please leave any comments or questions and stuff below. Thanks


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 1, 2008)

is that an eastsheen?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 1, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> is that an eastsheen?



Yes.

(message too short lol)


----------



## Krazy Jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Is there another video tutorial that doesn't teach the solution by using fingerspeed methods? I found this tutorial a bit confusing, since I don't use fingerspeed tricks, and since this tutor, didn't list the algorithms on his video, made it almost not easy to follow him. Plus he kept mumbling a bit too much.

I think the part I got lost the most is pairing the sides. I know how to solve the 4x4, so just need a bit more assistance in understanding this for the 5x5 and also learning the algorithms he used to finalize the final sides just before he started to solve this puzzle as a 3x3. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2008)

Krazy Jeff said:


> Is there another video tutorial that doesn't teach the solution by using fingerspeed methods? I found this tutorial a bit confusing, since I don't use fingerspeed tricks, and since this tutor, didn't list the algorithms on his video, made it almost not easy to follow him. Plus he kept mumbling a bit too much.
> 
> I think the part I got lost the most is pairing the sides. I know how to solve the 4x4, so just need a bit more assistance in understanding this for the 5x5 and also learning the algorithms he used to finalize the final sides just before he started to solve this puzzle as a 3x3.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



You shouldn't need algorithms for the first 2 parts of the reduction (centers, edges) except a parity-fix for edges. And the last part is exactly like a 3x3x3 so you can use the same algs.

I also made a tutorial in text about the edge-stage: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1447
And a full video tutorial: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=761


----------

